# Sturmtruppen kostüm



## Haggelo (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo 

habe gerade das hier entdeckt http://www.heldenshop.de/star-wars-stromtr...m_source=Google

Ein Sturmtruppen ''kostüm'' ...Original gussform ... usw

Würdet ihr euch als star wars fan so etwas holen ?

Oder kennt jmd noch andere star wars kostüme ?


mfg haggelo


----------



## bkeleanor (31. Juli 2009)

ist zu teuer


----------



## sympathisant (31. Juli 2009)

wo willst du das anziehen?


----------



## Caveman1979 (31. Juli 2009)

Rofl !
1k€ die machen auch aus jeden Mist geld!

Wenn das so ist bekommste von mir den jedimandel für 900€!

Nein im ernst selbst als fan würde ich keine 1000€ dafür ausgeben.


----------



## Naarg (31. Juli 2009)

1000 ist das nicht Wert, wenn du ein paar Bastelskills hast bekommst du das ganze für unter 100 &#8364; und es sieht vergleichbar gut aus.

Des weiteren wäre noch die Frage zu klären, wer zum Henker so was braucht.

Edit: Dieser Shop will "nur" 799 und bei Ebay geht es mit 150 Euro los.

Und DIESER Shop will sogar nur 67 Euro für eine billige Version der Rüstung.

Das war jetzt 2 min Googlearbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2009)

Hui _bis ins kleinste Detail_! Das ist sicher wie bei den Jeans, für die die Leute mehr Geld bezahlen, damit ihnen jemand Löcher reinmacht! Dann kann ich zB sagen, ich möchte gern die Originalrüstung von dem Sturmtruppen-Typ, der in Teil X der Filmreihe in Minute XX von Leya erschossen wird. Dann machen die mir ein original Brennloch rein und dafür zahl ich dann noch 100 € mehr! Super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (31. Juli 2009)

OMG ein Kindheitstraum! Eine echte Stormtrooper Rüstung!? Ö_Ö

Was es für Geld nicht alles zu kaufen gibt... wahnsinn.
Aufm Comic-Salon in Erlangen war mal ein Cosplayer(?) der trug son Teil, nehm ich jetzt mal rückblickend an - zumindest sahs ziemlich geil aus, und das war schon eine echte Augenweide.



Naarg schrieb:


> 1000 ist das nicht Wert, wenn du ein paar Bastelskills hast bekommst du das ganze für unter 100 € und es sieht vergleichbar gut aus.


DAS müsstest erstmal beweisen... Halt ich für ein Gerücht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Kommt drauf an, für was du die Teile möchtest. Für'n Karneval is das natürlich nix. Stell dir mal vor jemand reiert dir auf deine 1000Euro-Rüstung... da kommt Freude auf!
Und für die Vitrine ist diese grottenhässliche Billigvariante (habts Tomaten auf den Augen? das kommt nichtmal annähernd an das Original ran!!!) definitiv die falsche Wahl. 

Allerdings - und da haben die Einwände recht - scheint der Markwert des 'Original'-Replikats bei 800EUR zu liegen (vgl. die verlinkten Pages). ...und ist jeden Cent Wert!!!


> Würdet ihr euch als star wars fan so etwas holen ?


JA!


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ?




LOL

Wie lächerlich sich sowas zu basteln, das sieht doch total peinlich aus. ^^


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Wie lächerlich sich sowas zu basteln, das sieht doch total peinlich aus. ^^


Ich finds super, zumindest viel besser als die Leute die sich gar nicht verkleiden.


----------



## Nofel (31. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgOk1qx27vc

für so ein Kostüm würde ich sogar mehr bezahlen. Momentan hab ich meine Zwillinge da ran gesetzt, mir so eins zu Basteln...

Das Troperkostüm ist aber auch einfach genial.


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich finds super, zumindest viel besser als die Leute die sich gar nicht verkleiden.



Naja, der Versuch mag ehrenwert sein aber diese Pappkartons sind doch eher n schlechter Scherz...


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2009)

Das kann man echt sehn wie man will. Wenn man sich schon verkleidet muss das doch nicht perfekt sein oder bin ich der Einzige, der das so sieht? Da kann man locker auch mal mit Humor und Individualität was basteln.
Stell Dir zB mal vor es wären jetzt 20 Leute in dem Kostüm gekommen, quasi ne Art Stormtrooper-Army aber halt nicht wie im Original sondern halt in diesen Pappteilen, das hätt sicher lustig ausgesehn.
Und wer Kostümfeste oder Fasching ernst nimmt, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das kann man echt sehn wie man will. Wenn man sich schon verkleidet muss das doch nicht perfekt sein oder bin ich der Einzige, der das so sieht? Da kann man locker auch mal mit Humor und Individualität was basteln.
> Stell Dir zB mal vor es wären jetzt 20 Leute in dem Kostüm gekommen, quasi ne Art Stormtrooper-Army aber halt nicht wie im Original sondern halt in diesen Pappteilen, das hätt sicher lustig ausgesehn.
> Und wer Kostümfeste oder Fasching ernst nimmt, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen
> 
> ...



Natürlich muss es nicht perfekt sein, aber so ein paar Kartons über die Gliedmaßen hängen sieht doch arg schlecht aus, meiner meinung nach. ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Natürlich muss es nicht perfekt sein, aber so ein paar Kartons über die Gliedmaßen hängen sieht doch arg schlecht aus, meiner meinung nach. ^^



Ja und?


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja und?


/signed


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja und?



Meine Meinung!

Kann ja jeder sehen wie er will... ich finds peinlich und dumm, du findest es halt ok... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (31. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Stell Dir zB mal vor es wären jetzt 20 Leute in dem Kostüm gekommen, quasi ne Art Stormtrooper-Army aber halt nicht wie im Original sondern halt in diesen Pappteilen, das hätt sicher lustig ausgesehn.


In etwa so? ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ging bei dem Beispiel nicht darum, dass es jetzt besonders schlecht aussieht, sondern etwas plakativ darum, dass man für unter 100EUR kein "vergleichbar gut aussehendes" "Kostüm" "basteln" kann.... 
Auf einer Halloween Party fänd ich einen Pappkameraden, der nen Stormtrooper skizziert, auch witziger als den neunundzwanzigsten Vermummten in einer Scream-Maske von der Tankstelle. Klar muss man ein bisschen Selbstbewusstsein mitbringen, wenn man sich so in der Öffentlichkeit zeigt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2009)

Cørradø es war die Rede von unter 100 € und nicht unter 10€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Juli 2009)

*Kindheitstraum*
ich wollt immer eins haben, oder n Wookie kostüm  xD

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## mastergamer (31. Juli 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> *Kindheitstraum*
> ich wollt immer eins haben, oder n Wookie kostüm  xD
> 
> RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



Du kannst dir deinen Traum JETZT verwirklichen .. -> KLICK!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Juli 2009)

Hätte ich zu viel Geld, würde auf Star Wars Messen rumlaufen und wäre ein 50x größerer Fan als jetzt: Ja definitiv und ich hätte ne Menge Spass dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ... selbst jetzt.

Ich meine, wer hätte hier aus dem Forum nicht Lust, auf ein Treffen von ca 50 Leuten, die Hälfte mit dem Anzug, die andere Hälfte in Rebell-Uniformen und dann fröhlich Paintball ... bloß mit Lasern ... na ihr wisst schon.


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Juli 2009)

Laserdrom ?  das wollten sie auch verbieten ( is genau das, was du meinst tonk  xD  )


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Juli 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Laserdrom ?  das wollten sie auch verbieten ( is genau das, was du meinst tonk  xD  )



Ja kann sein, wusste nicht wie das heißt. Danke.^^


----------



## Barius (31. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das kann man echt sehn wie man will. Wenn man sich schon verkleidet muss das doch nicht perfekt sein oder bin ich der Einzige, der das so sieht? Da kann man locker auch mal mit Humor und Individualität was basteln.
> Stell Dir zB mal vor es wären jetzt 20 Leute in dem Kostüm gekommen, quasi ne Art Stormtrooper-Army aber halt nicht wie im Original sondern halt in diesen Pappteilen, das hätt sicher lustig ausgesehn.
> Und wer Kostümfeste oder Fasching ernst nimmt, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen
> 
> ...



Kommt drauf an. Bei Freunden und co sicher lustig
Aber bei einer Star Wars-Messe bzw Sc-Fi Messe wirst du nur ausgelacht.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Juli 2009)

Barius schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Bei Freunden und co sicher lustig
> Aber bei einer Star Wars-Messe bzw Sc-Fi Messe wirst du nur ausgelacht.



Na und? Die anderen werden doch auch nur ausgelacht, auch ohne lächerliches Kostüm! ;]

Ich seh das wie Davatar, wenn ich mich verkleide, dann möglichst individuell, gut, und auch gern bisl lächerlich. Dafür ist mein Ego groß genug.

/e: Die Jungs hier sind ja wohl mal die geilsten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Hätte ich zu viel Geld, würde auf Star Wars Messen rumlaufen und wäre ein 50x größerer Fan als jetzt: Ja definitiv und ich hätte ne Menge Spass dran.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dafür wär ich zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------

